# mala jandí



## malina

Hola,

coneixeu l'expressió "tenir mala jandí"? A casa meva es fa servir molt com a sinònim de mal geni. 

El que em crida l'atenció és la pronunciació de la paraula "jandí" pronunciada com si fos en castellà, és a dir, la j no sona com a "jardí" sinó com a "jamón".

Vosaltres també la feu servir? Sabeu el perquè d'aquesta pronuncia?

Gràcies


----------



## Valtiel

No l'havia sentit mai aquesta expressió (de fet, ara només l'he llegit... ); sempre ha sigut _tenir mala llet_.

A mi també em sona estrany aquesta paraula pronunciada poc catalanament... A veure què diuen els demés.

¡Salut!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Normalment, la pronúncia amb so de jota castellana indica un castellanisme, tot i que no trobo cap paraula castellana semblant.


----------



## jmx

Jo no ho havia sentit mai, ni en castellà ni en català, però he vist que a Google hi ha uns quants exemples en tots dos idiomes: 

http://www.google.es/search?hl=ca&q=%22mala+jand%C3%AD%22&btnG=Cerca

De tota manera la paraula em sona moltíssim com si vingués del caló.


----------



## malina

Jo també vaig pensava que seria un barbarisme procedent del castellà però com que no conec cap paraula similar ho vaig descartar.


----------



## malina

Hola jmartins,

acabo de buscar en un diccionari de caló i, efectivament, existeix la paraula "jandí". El que passa és que vol dir "espígol" i no sé quina relació pot tenir això amb el mal humor d'algú.

Algú té alguna idea?


----------



## ampurdan

Tampoc té res a veure la "llet" amb el mal humor i mira...

Deu tenir alguna relació amb "mala herba" o així...


----------



## kbks

Ostres quant de temps sense sentir aquesta expressió!

Ma mare, de Santpedor (per si això dóna alguna pista), la utilitza.

Salut!


----------



## ralphcomas

Des d'un punt de vista absolutament "amateur" m'afegeixo a l'hipòtesi "caló".


----------



## Gittel

En català, el so de la j castellana (semblant) apareix en la paraula halar,també del caló, que recull el diccionari. S'escriu amb h, així que no sé si s'hauria d'escriure _mala handí._


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Ep! A casa, mon pare deia _mala_ _*ba*jandi. _Ara: ni idea d'on ho va treure. Per si de cas serveix, era del barri gòtic, si és que hi te res a veure, es clar.


----------



## malina

Tinc una possible "explicació", a veure què us sembla.

En caló jandí és espígol. He buscat espígol a la wiki i es veu que hi ha dues varietats:

l'espígol "normal" http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espígol i l'espígol comú o mascle, també anomenat barballó http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espígol_comú

Entre les explicacions d'aquest darrer hi ha el següent paràgraf: "L’aroma de la _Lavandula latifòlia_ *dóna males essències i destrueixen les bones olors* de la _Lavandula spica_. Per aquesta raó els cultiven en camps separats. També és coneix amb els noms d'espígol de fulla ample, espígol mascle i espigoler"

Creieu que això de la mala jandí pot tenir relació amb les "males essències"?


----------

